# Functional ¼ Scale Lunkenheimer Mixer



## BobsModels (Dec 14, 2019)

Way back in 2012 I built a 1/8th scale Galloway and did not like the look of the Lunkenheimer Casting provided with the set of castings.   I had seen a working ¼ scale Lunkenheimer on a ¼ scale Gade from *Morrison & Marvin Engine Works*  .   I built one for that Galloway and it has just tipped 800+ running hours with the Lunkenheimer on it.   It was actually smaller than the casting provided for the Galloway and sure looked better.   My ¼ scale Gade has just over 700 hours with its functional Lunkenheimer. 

Over the years I have been refining a set of prints for making the small Lunkenheimer.  Several modelers have built them from my “beta” drawings and provided valuable input.  Several folks have gone over this set so it is now ready to go. Rather than having the files here in the thread, I have been working with Roland Morrison of *Morrison & Marvin Engine Works*  on a set for publication on his site.  That has the advantage that if changes are made the files are one place.   Roland has provided space on his site for the drawings – thanks Roland.  They are a free download and consist of the following three PDF files:

*Lunkenheimer Mixer Drawings*  -  set of 2D drawings, including build and fixture information

*Lunkenheimer Mixer Components 3D* – each of the components in 3D format so they may be

                                                                      rotated, magnified, etc

*Lunkenheimer Mixer Workholding Fixtures 3D* – the set of fixtures shown set up on a mill table

The site location is:

http://www.morrisonandmarvin.com/lukenheimer.php

*Morrison & Marvin Engine Works* has the casting available and a link to it is on the above page.

If you are looking for nice project and have some small engines here is a great looking and functional addition.

Enjoy

Bob Nawa


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 15, 2019)

Bob,

Thanks for the work you've done on this and for posting the link. 

Chuck


----------

